# Ducato fuse box?



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi, sorry if this has been asked but can not find the answer with the search, I have a 2002 Ducato, the drivers side back lights are out, I can find one fuse box under the bonnet but no fuses are gone. Is there another fuse box and where would it be? or is it something else?

Ralph


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have the 2004 Ducato and was shown a fuse box located under the dashboard in front of the drivers/passengers seat.

I cannot remember exactly, but if you look in that general area you should find it.

Sorry the info is a bit vague.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Is 2002 the more recent one (not the new/imminent 2006 one) or its predecessor? If the former, then from memory it's the near-side dash/footwell fusebox (memory the hard-way from loading too many lights through the towing circuits ....).

Your owner's manual lists exactly what fuse for what function is where in which fusebox.

Dave


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, found and fixed it, its where you said

Ralph


----------

